# What glues silicone to metal?



## Loren

I've tried contact cement and it just peels right off the
silicone rubber gasket material. It's been roughed
up with 100 grit paper and still peels off.

Is there some way to degrease the silicone or 
something like that?


----------



## sixstring

Yeah, you can use CRC brake parts cleaner… found this post below online which explains it even better than I can. Roughing up the silicone is new to me so this may work pretty well for you.

Silicone rubber is the most difficult polymer to join to anything using adhesives. It can be done cheaply, if care is taken. Here's one way.

You will need: 
100 grit emery cloth or silicon carbide abrasive paper. 
CRC Brake Parts Cleaner. Green can (Non-Chlorinated). This contains heptane, an activator/bonding agent for RTV silicone. 
GE Silicone I Waterproof Silicone caulk. Not Silicone II! Comes in caulking gun tube - around $4. 
Cheese grater - the cheap box kind with the sharp super-fine holes for scratching.

First try to roughen the steel using 100 grit silicon carbide paper or emery cloth. Then thoroughly degrease and clean using CRC brake parts cleaner. 
Roughen the surface of the silicone rubber with the cheese grater, and spray with brake parts cleaner. 
Spread a bead of the silicone caulk in an appropriate amount on the steel. Before positioning the silicone rubber into the caulk, lightly spray it with the brake parts cleaner. Then position the rubber and press it onto the caulk. No need to clamp. Allow a couple hours for handling, 24 hours for full use. 
Good luck and YMMV.

Read more: http://wiki.answers.com/Q/What_glue_do_you_use_to_glue_silicone_rubber_to_steel#ixzz2YfgikHOx


----------



## Loren

I'm giving this method a try. Seems to be working…. we'll
see how it cures.


----------



## juniorjock

You could try some type of "shoe glue".


----------



## rrdesigns

This stuff might work. It is pretty versatile. http://www.woodcraft.com/product/2021311/35806/e6000-adhesive-18oz-tube-50pack.aspx


----------



## DrDirt

try the above - but I like the shoe glue… sold as "Shoe Goo" 
Seems to bond to just about everything, I use it to glue weatherstripping to the windshield of an old RV that was coming undone. Weather and wind haven't loosened it yet.


----------



## Loren

Just so you all know, I used BARGE contact cement, which
is super-nasty stuff used in industrial shoe making - it's the
father of off-the-shelf shoe gluing products sold in tubes…

... and it peeled right off the silicone rubber.

This is the same stuff used to make that non-stick
kitchen stuff like muffin cups.

Anyway - if you're trying to glue silicone rubber and you
have some adhesive on hand, give it a try but don't expect
success.

What worked for me today:

1. tore up the back of the rubber with a shinto saw rasp. The
stuff is so tough and slippery I had to bend it over a table
edge to get the saw teeth to bite and roughing up the
4.5" discs takes 5-10 minutes.

2. Sprayed with the brake parts cleaner. Nasty stuff.

3. Glued with GE silicone I.

4. clamped flat to get even squeeze out. The caulk is
lumpy and won't level on it's own.

... seems promising.

I'm using it to replace the seriously worn-out pads on 
my edgebanding press - http://lumberjocks.com/Loren/blog/36639


----------



## JoeinGa

How 'bout construction adhesive. Back when I worked at HD we glued 2 bricks and a piece of oak to make a "sandwich".

It only took about 5 minutes to set and neither love nor money could tear that thing apart!


----------



## SCengineer

Try this link…
www.thistothat.com/‎


----------

